# 885 Skilled Independent visa applicants



## nightfury (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello friends

I am new to this forum and wanted to share my experiences with my visa application.
I got my TR(485) on 30/07/12 and applied for PR(885) on 31/07/12. As of now I am waiting for a case officer to be allocated. my case is under priority 4 and I hoping to get a CO in the next 2-4 weeks. I will update my progress as time goes.

I started this thread as i can't find any dedicated thread where onshore 885 applicants share their experiences. Please share your experiences such as timeline, CO status, etc. Looking forward to hear form you soon. Thank You


----------



## RPGcraze (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey!
I too couldnt find 885 visa club on these forums up until now. 
I got my tr on 28/06/12 and applied for 885 visa on 04/07/12. It has been 5 weeks and am still waiting for CO to be assigned. According to the immigration website, 885 visa for priority 4 takes around 6 weeks for CO allocation. Therefore, I am hoping that a CO will be assigned to my case somewhere around next week.


----------



## fr0zen_lipz (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Guys... 

I lodged my 885 visa application on 13th Jan 2012. Case officer was assigned in 4 weeks. I received an email from my case officer on 12 June 2012 stating she has begun processing my application and she asked me to provide form 80 and 1221. No further docs are required.I submitted the docs on 25th June. Since then i am waiting for her decision on my application. Lets hope i hear from her soon.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Good to see some 885 people here,,,, I applied in June 2012 and still waiting for further action. Keep everyone posted about updates regarding your cases...... 




fr0zen_lipz said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I lodged my 885 visa application on 13th Jan 2012. Case officer was assigned in 4 weeks. I received an email from my case officer on 12 June 2012 stating she has begun processing my application and she asked me to provide form 80 and 1221. No further docs are required.I submitted the docs on 25th June. Since then i am waiting for her decision on my application. Lets hope i hear from her soon.


----------



## inaustralia (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I applied for 885 on 21 July. Could you please clear my doubt. The eligibility criteria for getting 15 points for qualifications under 885 says 

"Points for qualifications at Masters level can only be awarded where you have also completed a Bachelors degree recognised by the relevant assessing authority as being of a comparable Australian standard. To claim points for a qualification obtained overseas, it will need to be recognised as being of a standard comparable to the relevant Australian level qualification. Generally, you will be able to request an opinion on your qualification claims from the relevant assessing authority when you seek your skills assessment."

Does that mean that, I need to get an assessment for my Bachelor degree as well to claim points for Masters? I completed Master in professional accounting and already got it assessed from CPA as equivalent to Australian Master degree. 

Please advice. Thanks.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I dont think masters fetches you more points, just bachelors will fetch you 15 points as well. I got my creds evaluated from ACS and it was mentioned that only if I have PHd then you will get more points, otherwise bachelors will do... 




inaustralia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for 885 on 21 July. Could you please clear my doubt. The eligibility criteria for getting 15 points for qualifications under 885 says
> 
> ...


----------



## RPGcraze (Apr 2, 2012)

Points awarded are as follows

Bachelor - 15
Master - 15
Phd - 20


----------



## inaustralia (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks. I understand that Master will fetch me 15 points. But my query is that in order to get point for Masters, do you also need to get your Bachelor degree assessed (or take an opinion) from the assessing authority. I am concerned because of the following statement:

"Points for qualifications at Masters level can only be awarded where you have also completed a Bachelors degree recognised by the relevant assessing authority as being of a comparable Australian standard."

Thanks once again.


----------



## nightfury (Jul 29, 2012)

I have just noticed that the time for allocation of applicants has been once again revised today to 8 weeks....I was hoping that my file will open in 4 weeks... All the hopes are evaporated now...The allocation time has been extended two times since i applied. 

Its all pointing towards a long delay...Have any of you guys had any luck with your applications??


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

That is bad... I have applied in June, more than 2 months passed, still no update, I called department and they told me that CO is assigned to my application but he/she has not decided to contact you yet ... Strange, I've never seen/read any such experience ... just hope for the best ...



nightfury said:


> I have just noticed that the time for allocation of applicants has been once again revised today to 8 weeks....I was hoping that my file will open in 4 weeks... All the hopes are evaporated now...The allocation time has been extended two times since i applied.
> 
> Its all pointing towards a long delay...Have any of you guys had any luck with your applications??


----------



## nightfury (Jul 29, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> That is bad... I have applied in June, more than 2 months passed, still no update, I called department and they told me that CO is assigned to my application but he/she has not decided to contact you yet ... Strange, I've never seen/read any such experience ... just hope for the best ...


From what i have heard the CO only contacts you if they need more information. If you have uploaded all the necessary documents with your application they will approve the applicant without any contact. I hope that is the case for you.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I hope so, I have front-loaded everything. but still no status changed, no information for last 2.5 months. 



nightfury said:


> From what i have heard the CO only contacts you if they need more information. If you have uploaded all the necessary documents with your application they will approve the applicant without any contact. I hope that is the case for you.


----------



## nightfury (Jul 29, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> I hope so, I have front-loaded everything. but still no status changed, no information for last 2.5 months.


I am in the same situation. I did the medicals too as I thought it will speed up the process. But I guess we have to wait now. I will let you know if there is any change in my application status. I check it everyday.


----------



## fr0zen_lipz (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Guyz... If your visa application is allocated to a case officer they will contact you once they begin processing your case. Generally they will contact you within a month or so. But then they put you on a hold even after receiving all the docs.. You have the right to enquire abt any update on ur case. Call the department and ask them whats going on.. or if you ve been told that ur case officer is allocated then try to find case officers email in CC.... and ask em directly .. 

Good Luck all of u.. I am still waiting a decision since 12th June.. 

Cheers.. .


----------



## inaustralia (Aug 17, 2012)

I have stopped waiting for CO mail now after reading all threads here.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Sure, I will also update here. 



nightfury said:


> I am in the same situation. I did the medicals too as I thought it will speed up the process. But I guess we have to wait now. I will let you know if there is any change in my application status. I check it everyday.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I tried but they dint give me any details about CO. 



fr0zen_lipz said:


> Hi Guyz... If your visa application is allocated to a case officer they will contact you once they begin processing your case. Generally they will contact you within a month or so. But then they put you on a hold even after receiving all the docs.. You have the right to enquire abt any update on ur case. Call the department and ask them whats going on.. or if you ve been told that ur case officer is allocated then try to find case officers email in CC.... and ask em directly ..
> 
> Good Luck all of u.. I am still waiting a decision since 12th June..
> 
> Cheers.. .


----------



## fr0zen_lipz (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Guyz... Case officer gen contacts every applicant whether they require any further info or not.. They send you an email that includes application summary, client charter doc and request for further info if needed.. applicants who lodged their pr on or before 13th jan will need to submit form 80 again if they have uploaded the doc.. immi changed the form... honestly speaking guys I have stopped login in to my online visa application page.. its very frustrating they'll get in touch wen they finalise... u logon every day and u see no change... so F it..


----------



## Tranquility (Sep 1, 2012)

This is my timeline... I did it all on my own.. no RMA... saved me $2,000! 
:laugh:

Date of Visa application: 27 June 2012- Online
High/Low Risk: HR 
Trade/profession: ICT System Analyst
485 graduate visa holder: Yes
Visa type: 885
Onshore/offshore: Onshore
Medicals submitted: 27 June 2012
Police check submitted: 27 June 2012
Date CO assigned: 3 August 2012 (Team 32) :thumb:
Uploaded evidence of employment: 25 August 2012
Date visa granted: *28 August 2012* So quick! :first:
:whoo:


----------



## RPGcraze (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh wow that sure was quick. Took you two months to get 885 visa!. As for me, it has been almost two months and I am still waiting for the CO to be assigned. Given that I am from Pakistan, its going to take more than 18 months for the visa to be granted.


----------



## Tranquility (Sep 1, 2012)

RPGcraze said:


> Oh wow that sure was quick. Took you two months to get 885 visa!. As for me, it has been almost two months and I am still waiting for the CO to be assigned. Given that I am from Pakistan, its going to take more than 18 months for the visa to be granted.


:wave:

Yeah, I wasn't really expecting it to be that quick since I lodged the application on my own. :biggrin1: I think it was just pure luck, I'm lucky that the CO assigned to me is very efficient, I gave her the same police clearance and medical examination results I used for my 485 and they are both dated 24th of August 2011, she didn't asked me for new ones maybe because she was processing my application on the 3rd of August 2012. If it was another CO, the case might have been different. So I saved heaps on this application compared to others. I uploaded everything I can think of though, so I guess the CO was satisfied with that and gave me the grant straight away. :hug: It also helped that I'm doing the same occupation I nominated and 3 of my colleagues who submitted their application last year and got their PR gave me heaps of tips.

It was weird that I didn't hear from the CO though, because I asked her if she needs me to retake the med exam and get another AFP and that I submitted everything she asked me about my employment. When I checked the online status the next day, it says *Applicant Approved*.  I thought I was dreaming because I didn't received any automated email about the grant that day. When I checked my email the next day, the grant email was there. :lol: Delayed by a day. My CO is awesome! What an :angel: It was the best day ever. 

You have no idea about the things that I had to go through just to get this visa. I have almost given up at some point. It was all worth it in the end. :thumb:

How come yours will take 18 months? That's a long time.


----------



## fr0zen_lipz (Jul 13, 2012)

Lucky mate my application is with team 31... still waiting a decision... btw Tranquility would you mind telling me what was your status in the documents check list when your application was approved. ??


----------



## Tranquility (Sep 1, 2012)

All of them stated "Met" when the CO approved my application. It was showing "Required" though before the grant, she prolly did not update it straight away and was waiting for me to upload everything.


----------



## nightfury (Jul 29, 2012)

Tranquility said:


> This is my timeline... I did it all on my own.. no RMA... saved me $2,000!
> 
> Date of Visa application: 27 June 2012- Online
> High/Low Risk: HR
> ...


Hey buddy

First of all many congrats for getting your PR:clap2:. It is always worth the wait.

My situation is similar to urs as I have applied from 485 to 885. Did you submit the new forms 80 and 1221 with your application? I have uploaded all the other documents needed. Please give any suggestions.

My application has passed 5 weeks as of today and no response yet. I want to make it easy for the case office so they can grant it straightaway.


----------



## Tranquility (Sep 1, 2012)

nightfury said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> First of all many congrats for getting your PR:clap2:. It is always worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Thank you.  

I didn't upload forms 80 and 1221, the CO did not asked me to upload them, I asked her if she needs it but I did not get a reply, she just approved the application.

Yeah, I uploaded everything in the documents checklist, if that's what you did then you'll be alright. If you have the 485 then the documents will be the same, in my case I just added the documents for my employment because I need to prove I'm employed as a System Analyst for at least 12 months to get additional 5 points... I have 65 points in total.

When did you apply? I think I had a CO before they changed the allocation dates from 4 to 8 weeks for the 885, I'm not sure if there's a delay since they have sent the 1st batch of EOI invites now.


----------



## sd00 (Sep 3, 2012)

hi all, I applied for 885 under priority group 4 on 9th July 2012, and still waiting for case officer to be allocated. All neccessary documents submitted at the time of application. 

It will be 8 weeks soon, is there any one who got the case officer allocated? 

Regards


----------



## nightfury (Jul 29, 2012)

Tranquility said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I didn't upload forms 80 and 1221, the CO did not asked me to upload them, I asked her if she needs it but I did not get a reply, she just approved the application.
> 
> ...



I applied on July 31 as I got my tr only on July 30. By the time I applied the allocation dates were 4 weeks but has been doubled after that. Hopefully they open in 8 weeks or it's gonna be a long wait..


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Mine is close to 11 weeks, no news, no update. My agent says he haven't got any approval for 885 cases applied in 2012, I was hopeful for a quick grant but after talking to my agent, i think its going to be a long wait. 



sd00 said:


> hi all, I applied for 885 under priority group 4 on 9th July 2012, and still waiting for case officer to be allocated. All neccessary documents submitted at the time of application.
> 
> It will be 8 weeks soon, is there any one who got the case officer allocated?
> 
> Regards


----------



## fr0zen_lipz (Jul 13, 2012)

wow ... now i wonder how long do u guyz need to wait before a case officer is allocated to ur application... i applied for 885 visa under 120 points on 13th jan... 8 months gone... and decision is still pending.. lets hope they finalize our applications soon...


----------



## RPGcraze (Apr 2, 2012)

It has been more than 2 months now and still no sign of the case officer. I am pretty sure they are going to further extend the allocation dates on their website by 4 more weeks.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I think their main focus is to clear 175/176 applications these days, see that thread and lot of people are getting approved these days, I can see people applied in June/July started getting approvals. Lets hope they start clearing 885 cases as well. 



RPGcraze said:


> It has been more than 2 months now and still no sign of the case officer. I am pretty sure they are going to further extend the allocation dates on their website by 4 more weeks.


----------



## nightfury (Jul 29, 2012)

My understanding is that the applications for 885 will only be allocated if all the applications under 189, 190, 489, 176 and 475 are allocated.

Some of these visas still have a 4 week allocation date meaning our applications have to wait till they are cleared. I am convinced that my application will not be opened any time soon.

Adding to this is the new skill select invitations which has a high priority and will be processed before 885 files. Last month 90 invitations were sent for 189 (Independent resident) i expect this number to increase in coming months. Unless case officers are super fast computers it will be a while before someone looks into our files. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## fr0zen_lipz (Jul 13, 2012)

i am sure that if you guyz have applied for 885 visa and you have passed 2 months your case officer is allocated if you wana check that you have been assigned a case officer yet then simply call gsm office and give ur file no they will tell u straight away... 


i dont think 189 visa applications are going to effect us, however it is imp to understand that a case officer has 18 months to process 885 visa application and on contrary 189 only 6 months.. so we might need to wait long enough.. before a decision is made on our application...


----------



## Tgupta (Apr 10, 2012)

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications for 885 Skilled – Independent:


> within 10 weeks of lodgement


At Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I dont know why are they keep on pushing these dates and giving preference to all other categories over it. Anyways its already more than 12 weeks for me, still no update. 



Tgupta said:


> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications for 885 Skilled – Independent:
> 
> At Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## pkum12 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I am traveling on same boat as you guys. Applied on 23rd July, have uploaded all documents but no response from immi yet.
Has anyone got any clue about #of pending 885 applications for priority 4?


----------



## pkum12 (Sep 7, 2012)

fr0zen_lipz said:


> wow ... now i wonder how long do u guyz need to wait before a case officer is allocated to ur application... i applied for 885 visa under 120 points on 13th jan... 8 months gone... and decision is still pending.. lets hope they finalize our applications soon...


Hi fr0zen_lipz,
Did you try to contact immi regarding status of your application as some of my friends who applied 885 in Dec end 2011 got their PR in feb itself?


----------



## fr0zen_lipz (Jul 13, 2012)

pkum12 said:


> Hi fr0zen_lipz,
> Did you try to contact immi regarding status of your application as some of my friends who applied 885 in Dec end 2011 got their PR in feb itself?



Hi Pkum12

Mate at the moment i am directly in contact with my case officer as she has begun processing my application since june 12. At first i contacted immigration office right after 4 weeks and they told me that my application is allocated to an officer. how ever she contacted me after quiet a long time, regarding the case mate it really could take a lot of time to process an application or some time they can finalize within few weeks....
Btw what is ur application status under online status..


cheers...


----------



## pkum12 (Sep 7, 2012)

fr0zen_lipz said:


> Hi Pkum12
> 
> Mate at the moment i am directly in contact with my case officer as she has begun processing my application since june 12. At first i contacted immigration office right after 4 weeks and they told me that my application is allocated to an officer. how ever she contacted me after quiet a long time, regarding the case mate it really could take a lot of time to process an application or some time they can finalize within few weeks....
> Btw what is ur application status under online status..
> ...


Hey,
Its really good that they have started processing your file and hope that you hear d good news soon. However, I am still thinking if CO started processing in June then why has it taken so much time? I mean are there any documents pending from ur side or something else. I am just trying to understand what could b d reasons of delay.

Regarding my application, I lodged 885 online on 23rd July and no action has been taken since then. Going for medicals this week.


----------



## pkum12 (Sep 7, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> I dont know why are they keep on pushing these dates and giving preference to all other categories over it. Anyways its already more than 12 weeks for me, still no update.


Hi tara.jatt,
have you received any update on your application? One of my known who applied at the start of July 2012 has got PR few days back. It seems they have started picking applications.
Please update here, if anyone else have heard anything from immi.
cheers!


----------



## fr0zen_lipz (Jul 13, 2012)

pkum12 said:


> Hey,
> Its really good that they have started processing your file and hope that you hear d good news soon. However, I am still thinking if CO started processing in June then why has it taken so much time? I mean are there any documents pending from ur side or something else. I am just trying to understand what could b d reasons of delay.
> 
> Regarding my application, I lodged 885 online on 23rd July and no action has been taken since then. Going for medicals this week.


Well the last email i received from my case officer stated, i have received all the docs and nothing further is required from you at this stage. I will be in contact in future if any info is required. This email was sent to me on 10th July so as of today its been like 2 months since then .. i have no clue what are they on about with my application .. hope fully they will process my application soon..


----------



## pkum12 (Sep 7, 2012)

fr0zen_lipz said:


> Well the last email i received from my case officer stated, i have received all the docs and nothing further is required from you at this stage. I will be in contact in future if any info is required. This email was sent to me on 10th July so as of today its been like 2 months since then .. i have no clue what are they on about with my application .. hope fully they will process my application soon..


Wish u all d very best!! Hope u get it soon so that DAIC can start looking at our applications as well


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Till now no update, my case status changed to ABPF withing 7 days of submitting my application, since then its been more than 3 months and no update, I also applied in the starting of July. Tried calling DIAC, they said CO is assigned but he is not ready to contact you yet. I have submitted all possibly required documents, just waiting... 



pkum12 said:


> Hi tara.jatt,
> have you received any update on your application? One of my known who applied at the start of July 2012 has got PR few days back. It seems they have started picking applications.
> Please update here, if anyone else have heard anything from immi.
> cheers!


----------



## fr0zen_lipz (Jul 13, 2012)

pkum12 said:


> Wish u all d very best!! Hope u get it soon so that DAIC can start looking at our applications as well


It took them appx 9-10 months to process my TR back in 2010, I do hope they will finalise my PR within this time frame... I guess they do consider factors such as high risk country, documents from different cities etc.. but i am pretty sure its not an 18 months job.. lolss 

I will upload my e-visa snap shot soon so that you can have a view ..whats happening...


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

One question, did your friend use an agent or self-filed the application? There was someone in this thread who said he did it on his own and applied at the end of July and got it 2 weeks back. Just trying to get some idea if filing self or hiring an agent have something to do with approval timelines. 



pkum12 said:


> Hi tara.jatt,
> have you received any update on your application? One of my known who applied at the start of July 2012 has got PR few days back. It seems they have started picking applications.
> Please update here, if anyone else have heard anything from immi.
> cheers!


----------



## RPGcraze (Apr 2, 2012)

9 weeks gone, still waiting for the CO...


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

to pkum12: One Correction, not July, applied in June first Week. 




tara.jatt said:


> Till now no update, my case status changed to ABPF withing 7 days of submitting my application, since then its been more than 3 months and no update, I also applied in the starting of July. Tried calling DIAC, they said CO is assigned but he is not ready to contact you yet. I have submitted all possibly required documents, just waiting...


----------



## Tgupta (Apr 10, 2012)

@tara.jatt

How to check " my case status changed to ABPF" mate? From https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa? My case status stays "Application received - processing commenced" for 5 weeks.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

After Application Received, I have another status message which says application being further processed. 



Tgupta said:


> @tara.jatt
> How to check " my case status changed to ABPF" mate? From https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa? My case status stays "Application received - processing commenced" for 5 weeks.


----------



## pkum12 (Sep 7, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> One question, did your friend use an agent or self-filed the application? There was someone in this thread who said he did it on his own and applied at the end of July and got it 2 weeks back. Just trying to get some idea if filing self or hiring an agent have something to do with approval timelines.


I think she did through an agent. I have lodged via a migration agent as well. I have got the status updated to "ABPF" yesterday which is within 8 weeks of lodgement. Also, received an email yesterday from DAIC for medicals and form 80.
It seems some things have started moving, but I have seen some applications taking a lot of time even after submitting medicals etc. So, just keeping my fingers crossed and hope everything goes in right direction.


----------



## inaustralia (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Received approval today. My timeline as below:

Applied on July 21, 2012
PCC and Medical frontloaded on the same day
Applied by myself, no migration agent
Received approval online today, still waiting for mail confirmation.

I have not received any mail for CO allocation as well yet. When I checked status online today morning, it still says "Application Received, processing commenced". However under my name, it says "Applicant Approved". Visa Entitlement section says, 885 approved and status as Permanent Resident. Document checklist says "Met" in front of all documents.

As I applied on July 21, I suppose DIAC has started picking up application in the mid and end of July. Probably what worked for me is the way I attached documents. I made PDF of all documents and the documents of same type were in same PDF file (e.g.: my passport and all visas since year 2006 were is same PDF in chronological order). In all, I attached only 21 documents (when there was a limit of upto 60 documents). 

Tara - I am assuming that your case officer may be on leave at the moment. He may have picked up your file but possibly he has gone on leave then. I wish you good luck.

Best wishes to you all guys. Hopefully you will also start getting good news soon.


----------



## Tgupta (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrat!


----------



## nightfury (Jul 29, 2012)

inaustralia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received approval today. My timeline as below:
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting your approval:clap2:. I applied on 31st July and hopefully my file will be open soon...


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Congrats !!!, 

I am starting to think that self filed applicants are getting approval within 2 months, few days back another person shared same kind of experience, approval within 2 months. 



inaustralia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received approval today. My timeline as below:
> 
> ...


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

This is good for you. Congrats and hope for speedy approval for you. 



pkum12 said:


> I think she did through an agent. I have lodged via a migration agent as well. I have got the status updated to "ABPF" yesterday which is within 8 weeks of lodgement. Also, received an email yesterday from DAIC for medicals and form 80.
> It seems some things have started moving, but I have seen some applications taking a lot of time even after submitting medicals etc. So, just keeping my fingers crossed and hope everything goes in right direction.


----------



## fr0zen_lipz (Jul 13, 2012)

inaustralia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received approval today. My timeline as below:
> 
> ...




Congrats mate... its a big day for you.. was ur case processed in Adelaide or Brisbane and which team ? also did u apply under 65 points


----------



## inaustralia (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I assume my file is processed at Brisbane office as all onshore 885 applications are processed at Brisbane. 

I did apply for 65 point 885 application (made up for it by claiming regional points and 10 points for IELTS). 

Not sure about team. In fact, I don't know the name of the case officer as well. I received an automatic notification mail last night saying visa has been granted and included other information about visa. No mention about case officer or team who worked on my file or even about office where my file was processed in that mail.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

Is there any difference between putting up application under 120 point system and 65 points system? As I was meeting eligibility under both systems, i filled under 120. Is it advisable to do under 65 than under 120 or vice versa? any thoughts?





inaustralia said:


> Thanks everyone, I assume my file is processed at Brisbane office as all onshore 885 applications are processed at Brisbane.
> 
> I did apply for 65 point 885 application (made up for it by claiming regional points and 10 points for IELTS).
> 
> Not sure about team. In fact, I don't know the name of the case officer as well. I received an automatic notification mail last night saying visa has been granted and included other information about visa. No mention about case officer or team who worked on my file or even about office where my file was processed in that mail.


----------



## nightfury (Jul 29, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any difference between putting up application under 120 point system and 65 points system? As I was meeting eligibility under both systems, i filled under 120. Is it advisable to do under 65 than under 120 or vice versa? any thoughts?


Hey Tara

I didn't even know that you can still apply under the 120 points system. I always thought that it was for the transitional applicants under the old system. For me I had only one option and it was to apply under the new rules (65 points). 

As far as the difference between the two systems. I don't have an answer for it. may be a quick call to the immigration will help you.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I fall under transition arrangements, They took 3 years and 5 months to approve my TR, so my TR application was with dept on Feb 2009. and yes you read it right, 3 years and 5 months. no problem with documents, no special document asked, no aberration from any other application.



nightfury said:


> Hey Tara
> 
> I didn't even know that you can still apply under the 120 points system. I always thought that it was for the transitional applicants under the old system. For me I had only one option and it was to apply under the new rules (65 points).
> 
> As far as the difference between the two systems. I don't have an answer for it. may be a quick call to the immigration will help you.


----------



## inaustralia (Aug 17, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any difference between putting up application under 120 point system and 65 points system? As I was meeting eligibility under both systems, i filled under 120. Is it advisable to do under 65 than under 120 or vice versa? any thoughts?


Tara - that explains why your PR is delayed. Some of my friends who applied under 120 points in January (not to discourage you) are still waiting. Files logged in 65 point system using new skill list are processed in priority 4 and that's the time frame shown on Allocation date page. Files logged in 120 point system are actually having less priority to 65 point system files.

Contact DIAC and enquire if its possible for you to change it from 120 point system to 65 point system, this will help you to get your file processed earlier.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Thank you for this heads up. I will check with them. 

In the transitional arrangements it is mentioned that : 

Q. If my nominated skilled occupation appears on both the SOL in effect on 8 February 2010 and the SOL in effect on the date I apply – which points test applies to my application? 

A. If Your nominated skilled occupation is on both, the SOL in effect on 8 February 2010 and, the SOL in effect at the time you apply then Your application is first assessed against the points test in effect on 8 February 2010 . 


Now, I'm not at fault if my occupation is in both the lists and I also pass the 120 marks criteria, as its mentioned if you pass then your application will be accessed under points test in effect on 8 Feb 2010, which was 120 points system. I don't understand how can they discriminate based on the points system, I think this can not be possible that they favor 65 point system than 120 point system applicants, since this is not our choice to select 65 point system even if you qualify for 120 points under old system. 

Has anyone else applied under 120 points system and got it approved recently?

Thanks.









inaustralia said:


> Tara - that explains why your PR is delayed. Some of my friends who applied under 120 points in January (not to discourage you) are still waiting. Files logged in 65 point system using new skill list are processed in priority 4 and that's the time frame shown on Allocation date page. Files logged in 120 point system are actually having less priority to 65 point system files.
> 
> Contact DIAC and enquire if its possible for you to change it from 120 point system to 65 point system, this will help you to get your file processed earlier.


----------



## fr0zen_lipz (Jul 13, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Thank you for this heads up. I will check with them.
> 
> In the transitional arrangements it is mentioned that :
> 
> ...


I have applied under 120 points.. yes it is correct immigration priorities applications lodged under 65 points system because they eliminated this points test system and they want to clear the log of all application before the end of this year... with 120 points system there is a big back log with applications lodged under priority 4 and 5 therefore applications are being processed in the order they are received most often... it got into attention most 65 points cases are processed by brisbane gsm team 32 and 33 they are processing applications very quickly.. my 120 points application lodged in jan is with team 31 still waiting ...


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

If this is true then its not fair at all, they should mention it on application that if someone is eligible under 65 point system then he should file for 65 point system and it will get priority. If this is true then even though i qualify under this system, i will not be considered since their arrangement clearly says that if I fulfill 120 marks criteria, I will be judged under old 120 marks system, which according to you is least priority for them. I will call department and try to find if this is actually the case.




fr0zen_lipz said:


> I have applied under 120 points.. yes it is correct immigration priorities applications lodged under 65 points system because they eliminated this points test system and they want to clear the log of all application before the end of this year... with 120 points system there is a big back log with applications lodged under priority 4 and 5 therefore applications are being processed in the order they are received most often... it got into attention most 65 points cases are processed by brisbane gsm team 32 and 33 they are processing applications very quickly.. my 120 points application lodged in jan is with team 31 still waiting ...


----------



## fr0zen_lipz (Jul 13, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> If this is true then its not fair at all, they should mention it on application that if someone is eligible under 65 point system then he should file for 65 point system and it will get priority. If this is true then even though i qualify under this system, i will not be considered since their arrangement clearly says that if I fulfill 120 marks criteria, I will be judged under old 120 marks system, which according to you is least priority for them. I will call department and try to find if this is actually the case.




well dun worry about DIAC they have a very diplomatic answer for you... " Every case is individual we can not tell you when your case will be finalized" 

a friend of mine told me that DIAC will finalise most 885 applications by the end of this year did u check this link this is the back log due to which application are processed very slow... 

Processing of Priority Group 5 General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

The link you mentioned is for Priority 5, i am in priority group 4. 

you are right about the standard response, lets hope for the best. 



fr0zen_lipz said:


> well dun worry about DIAC they have a very diplomatic answer for you... " Every case is individual we can not tell you when your case will be finalized"
> 
> a friend of mine told me that DIAC will finalise most 885 applications by the end of this year did u check this link this is the back log due to which application are processed very slow...
> 
> Processing of Priority Group 5 General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## nightfury (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey guys 

I got an invitation yesterday night to apply for 189(independent resident) through Skillselect. I don't know how to decline this offer as i have already lodged 885. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## sunil208 (Sep 15, 2012)

fr0zen_lipz said:


> I have applied under 120 points.. yes it is correct immigration priorities applications lodged under 65 points system because they eliminated this points test system and they want to clear the log of all application before the end of this year... with 120 points system there is a big back log with applications lodged under priority 4 and 5 therefore applications are being processed in the order they are received most often... it got into attention most 65 points cases are processed by brisbane gsm team 32 and 33 they are processing applications very quickly.. my 120 points application lodged in jan is with team 31 still waiting ...


Is there any way to find out whether your application was lodged under 120 or 65 points? Thanks.


----------



## inaustralia (Aug 17, 2012)

nightfury said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I got an invitation yesterday night to apply for 189(independent resident) through Skillselect. I don't know how to decline this offer as i have already lodged 885. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


Since you have applied for 885 on 31 July, if its under 65 point, I would suggest you to wait for 1-2 weeks (as mine applied on 21 July is already decided) but if your file is under 120 point system, then go for 189 visa.


----------



## inaustralia (Aug 17, 2012)

sunil208 said:


> Is there any way to find out whether your application was lodged under 120 or 65 points? Thanks.


Best way to decide is that if on 8th February 2010, you were on student visa or you got student visa after this date and your degree is assessed under the new skill list ANZSCO code, then your file will be under 65 point system.

If on 8th February 2010, you had temporary visa and you have applied for 885 on that basis (degree assessment was done on the previous skill list codes), then you are under 120 point system.

One who had temporary visa like 485 on 8th February 2010 can still apply under 65 point system. You will just need to get your degree assessed once again from your assessing authority under the new skill list ANZSCO code. (This is for all who think that its not possible to choose which system to apply under). You all have the choice. 

Tara, you need to get your degree assessed once again (this time under new ANZSCO code) and need to submit it along with change in circumstances form to DIAC. I am not sure if your file can be moved from 120 point files to 65 point file now but you can enquire with DIAC about it.


----------



## inaustralia (Aug 17, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> The link you mentioned is for Priority 5, i am in priority group 4.
> 
> you are right about the standard response, lets hope for the best.



If you have applied for 885 with your degree assessed by your assessing authority under the old skill list, then your are in priority 5.

If you have applied for 885 with your degree assessed by your assessing authority under the new Anzsco skill list, then your are in priority 4.

Check this page: 
Client Service Charter

and the line

"All visas listed in priority 3 and 4 that are not SMP or Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1" 

SOL – Schedule 1 is the latest skill list with new ANZSCO codes.

E.g: Accounting is there in both skill lists but codes are different for them under old and new skill list.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hi inaustralia, thanks for the information, my ACS assessment was for Analyst Programmer, and this code number is same in old as well as new lists, and it is accessed under the current skills list, I checked with DIAC over phone a month ago and I was told my application is in Group 4. And I *had* to apply for 120 point system since in the transitional arrangement PDF, there is a flow chart which explains that if 120 points requirement is met, then application will be accessed under that only. 

In this case there is nothing mentioned and we can not even chose to apply under 65 points, no option for applicant to select a particular points system if criteria is met under both the systems. I will check with Department to verify if they are really favoring 65 points system and If I can change to that system. 

Once again thanks for information.



inaustralia said:


> If you have applied for 885 with your degree assessed by your assessing authority under the old skill list, then your are in priority 5.
> 
> If you have applied for 885 with your degree assessed by your assessing authority under the new Anzsco skill list, then your are in priority 4.
> 
> ...


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Please check the very first criteria on transitional arrangements document: 
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-test-transitional.pdf

Text :
"There are three scenarios: 
1) If my nominated skilled occupation appears on both the SOL in effect on 8 February 2010 
and the SOL in effect on the date I apply – which points test applies to my application? 
If your nominated occupation is included on both SOLs, then your application will be assessed 
as follows: 
• Your application will first be assessed under the points test in effect on 8 February 2010. 
• If you do not meet the pass mark for the points test in effect on 8 February 2010 your application 
will then be assessed under the points test in effect on the date your application is made. "


I can not see the option to apply under 65 points system if one pass old system. Am I missing something? Can you point me to the correct document which clearly says i can chose the points system?



inaustralia said:


> (This is for all who think that its not possible to choose which system to apply under). You all have the choice.



for Sure i will be checking with the department. I double checked my ACS approval letter and it is mentioned that : "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."



inaustralia said:


> Tara, you need to get your degree assessed once again (this time under new ANZSCO code) and need to submit it along with change in circumstances form to DIAC. I am not sure if your file can be moved from 120 point files to 65 point file now but you can enquire with DIAC about it.


----------



## inaustralia (Aug 17, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Please check the very first criteria on transitional arrangements document:
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-test-transitional.pdf
> 
> Text :
> ...



Hi Tara,

Yes, documents actually make it clear that your application will be assessed in 120 point system, but I have few of my friends who were in same situation like you. They actually got their degree assessed once again from their assessing authority (they requested them to assess on the basis of new Skill list) and then they mailed it to DIAC and they got PR within a month after it (they applied before June 30 this year).

I suppose you can choose not to be a transitional applicant by getting your degree assessed once again and submitting it to DIAC. I suppose you have submitted the same old assessment. You can surely discuss this with DIAC before you do this. They may provide you with some more information. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I think its too late now and if someone is not applying under transitional arrangement, he have to file under new skill set. I can do so, I am passing the criteria for that as well. The only thing bothers me is that there is not even a single document where it was mentioned that 65 points system will get you PR fast, I just stick to rules and did everything as mentioned. 

As far as the Assessment is concerned, i already have my assessment done in 2012 only under new list, so there is no point getting it assessed for same thing once again. This one is valid for 2 years. 

I appreciate your time to reply and provide this information, but unfortunately now i am kind of stuck with this old point system and less priority thing (if this is true).




inaustralia said:


> Hi Tara,
> 
> Yes, documents actually make it clear that your application will be assessed in 120 point system, but I have few of my friends who were in same situation like you. They actually got their degree assessed once again from their assessing authority (they requested them to assess on the basis of new Skill list) and then they mailed it to DIAC and they got PR within a month after it (they applied before June 30 this year).
> 
> ...


----------



## nightfury (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello friends


I just received the grant letter for my PR (885) through E-mail. I wanted to share this happy news with all of you. Its been exactly 7 weeks to day and I am so happy I cant believe it


----------



## Tgupta (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulation!!!!


----------



## RPGcraze (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats mate! that was lightning fast!


----------



## nightfury (Jul 29, 2012)

RPGcraze said:


> Congrats mate! that was lightning fast!


I cant believe it too. I had checked my status at 12.30pm and it had nothing on it. but at 12.45 i got the email from immi that the visa has been granted.

But the strangest thing is that my document check list still hasn't changed to met. Well i don't care what it says as i have got the grant letter and printed it out.


----------



## kumarinoz (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats nightfury!!!

Hi inaustralia,

Wats ur nominated occupation?
I am starting to wonder may be they are prioritizing application based on occupation as well?


----------



## nightfury (Jul 29, 2012)

kumarinoz said:


> Congrats nightfury!!!
> 
> Hi inaustralia,
> 
> ...


My nominated occupation was chemical engineer. i was holding a 485(graduate skilled) visa when i made this application. May be that was the reason for fast processing. Just a guess.


----------



## kumarinoz (Sep 18, 2012)

Well. I had a 485 as well when I applied for 885. I applied on July 15th. No response yet.


----------



## RPGcraze (Apr 2, 2012)

nightfury said:


> My nominated occupation was chemical engineer. i was holding a 485(graduate skilled) visa when i made this application. May be that was the reason for fast processing. Just a guess.


I am holding a 485 visa as well and applied for pr on 4th july. Still waiting for response. 
Guess pr processing time isnt dependent upon 485 visa


----------



## kumarinoz (Sep 18, 2012)

inaustralia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received approval today. My timeline as below:
> 
> ...


Hi inaustralia,

Wats ur nominated occupation?
I am starting to wonder may be they are prioritizing application based on occupation as well?


----------



## inaustralia (Aug 17, 2012)

kumarinoz said:


> Hi inaustralia,
> 
> Wats ur nominated occupation?
> I am starting to wonder may be they are prioritizing application based on occupation as well?


Hi kumarinoz,

My nominated occupation was Accounting (General). I think it also depend on the team & CO to which your application is assigned. Luckily, my application was assigned to the case officer who I suppose believe in "done & dusted". Don't know what rule DIAC is following though in picking up applications.


----------



## kumarinoz (Sep 18, 2012)

inaustralia said:


> Hi kumarinoz,
> 
> My nominated occupation was Accounting (General). I think it also depend on the team & CO to which your application is assigned. Luckily, my application was assigned to the case officer who I suppose believe in "done & dusted". Don't know what rule DIAC is following though in picking up applications.


Hmmmm.... You are in accounting and you got approval on 11th sep
and Nightfury is in Chemical Engineering and he got his approval yesterday.
And when I check in the SOL list, chemical engineering comes after accounting. May be they are processing it by the order in SOL list. Just a suspicion, I could be wrong.


----------



## fr0zen_lipz (Jul 13, 2012)

HI guyz.. new development, I received an email from Brisbane gsm yesterday... guess what after 9 months of processing my application has been assigned to a new case officer... she has requested further information on form 80 and 1221.. she has asked me what i was doing from 2006-2009 how i spent time where i was working if i was unemployed how i financially supported myself during this period.. 
she also asked me about my personal references etc... i dun understand what r they upto..


----------



## RPGcraze (Apr 2, 2012)

They have updated the visa co allocation dates.
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

As you can see, they have pushed the date for 885 visa yet again. The new date is 12 weeks!. God knows for how long they are going to extend these dates. On my side, it has been 10 weeks since visa lodgement.


----------



## sgr1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey guys;

A quick question. I have applied for my Skilled Graduate Visa 485 on August 5th. I am on my bridging visa. The student visa expired on 30th August.

I just wanted to know; how are you guys applying for 885 PR? I mean, don't you need one year work experience in your related field of study?

Thanks!


----------



## kellyemma (Nov 20, 2012)

*update*

Hi i applied for 885 on 02.03.12 case officer assigned 18.4.12 recieved request for some docs on 11/5/12 and after that chk progress routins checks in progress any update regarding your



nightfury said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I am new to this forum and wanted to share my experiences with my visa application.
> I got my TR(485) on 30/07/12 and applied for PR(885) on 31/07/12. As of now I am waiting for a case officer to be allocated. my case is under priority 4 and I hoping to get a CO in the next 2-4 weeks. I will update my progress as time goes.
> ...


----------



## fr0zen_lipz (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi kelly same problem applied on 13.01.12 case officer requested document on 12.06.12 since then routine processing and no response...


----------



## Niloshima (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi All,


I want to express my experience with 885 VISA application .

My time line for VISA grant as below

28/07/2012: Applied for 885 and attached most documents

09/08/2012: Got email from DIAC about Bridging VISA grant

09/08/2012: Undergone health checks

28/112012: CO from team32 GSM Brisbane ask to provide Form 1023 Notification of Incorrect Answers and IELTS for my Wife

30/11/2012: Applicant approved.:clap2:


I did everything by myself to launch 885 application. Information given in DIAC crystal clear about submitting application and no need migration agent or lawyers if you cover 65 points.

My case officer from Team32 GSM Brisbane and he did a fast and great job 

Now it's party time :spit:

Best of luck for everyone waiting 

Cheers 




nightfury said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I am new to this forum and wanted to share my experiences with my visa application.
> I got my TR(485) on 30/07/12 and applied for PR(885) on 31/07/12. As of now I am waiting for a case officer to be allocated. my case is under priority 4 and I hoping to get a CO in the next 2-4 weeks. I will update my progress as time goes.
> ...


----------



## ehsantl (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys

First of all thanks to everyone here for sharing. Is there anyone who can shed a bit of light on my situation?

Here is my details:
Visa application: 885 + Graduate Visa
Previous visa: Student Visa
Date applied: 23 April 2011 (online) for 885 - 28 Jan 20111 for Graduate
Medical Check: 11 Nov 2011
Last granted visa: Graduate visa (23 Nov 2011)
HR Country
Standard processing time: 18 months

My CO is from team 32 in Brisbane and I have been in touch with him all the time (very helpful).

His last email to me was on 7 Jun 2012 and asked for few details regarding my previous employment between my studies and etc. Which I answered the day after that. From that time, every time I send an email to team32 to follow up my application's process I get NO REPLY (even auto reply to say we got your email) and haven't heard back from CO since then. What could have gone wrong? anyone experience similar situation?

Thanks in advanced for your inputs


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

*a*

wta


----------



## balajir (Dec 10, 2012)

inaustralia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for 885 on 21 July. Could you please clear my doubt. The eligibility criteria for getting 15 points for qualifications under 885 says
> 
> ...


"HI everyone. Could someone please answer this question. I got my Masters degree assessed from ACS. But do I need to assess my bachelors degree as well to calim 15 points for qualification? 

Thanks "


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

balajir said:


> "HI everyone. Could someone please answer this question. I got my Masters degree assessed from ACS. But do I need to assess my bachelors degree as well to calim 15 points for qualification?
> 
> Thanks "


Either one is fine (you get the same points - 15). But the norm is since you already got your masters' qualification assessed, you could have got your bachelors' done at the same time too.

Providing the relevant documentation regd. bachelors' should do (transcripts, certificate)


----------



## inaustralia (Aug 17, 2012)

balajir said:


> "HI everyone. Could someone please answer this question. I got my Masters degree assessed from ACS. But do I need to assess my bachelors degree as well to calim 15 points for qualification?
> 
> Thanks "


Hi Balajir,

I have already got my PR. You DO NOT need to get your Bachelor degree assessed. You will get 15 points for Masters assessment only so relax!


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

*Any Updates*

Hi Friends, 

Anyone got approved recently? i dont know what is going on with this category. there is absolutely no update on my application. 7+ months gone and no update. They keep telling me Case officer is assigned since July-August, but no progress since then. 

Any updates on cases of other active users of this thread?

Thanks


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all, nice to be able to chat with people in the same boat! I am currently on a 485. I applied in March 2012 and it was approved in November. I applied for the 885 on the 17th December. I just read that there is a 12 week waiting period before the case officer is assigned. I wonder how long after that I'll have to wait. With the 485 it was granted almost straight away. I was just asked to provide the completed skills assessment and once I did so it was granted literally that day. I was amazed to read the person on this forum saying their 885 was granted in 2 months. That's fantastic! Does anybody know if the 885 is processed more quickly when someone is on a 485?

I have actually just left the country for a bit and I have to be in Aus when it gets granted so I'm wondering when I'll need to be back in Aus. Has anyone else been in a similar position?


----------



## inaustralia (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Sarita,

Hopefully you will get the outcome of your application by Feb-Mar. Don't worry if you are out of Australia. Your file will be processed as per usual and will not be delayed. You will be notified of the outcome via email. Just keep an eye on the status of your application online.

Best of luck for PR.

Cheers.


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi 

thankyou so much for replying so quickly! Are you sure I don't need to be in Aus? It says on the immi website 

_ You and all secondary applicants included in your application, must be in Australia:

when you lodge your application for this visa
and
at the time that a decision is made on your application.

What if you are not in the required location at the time of decision?

If it is likely that your visa will be granted soon, the department will provide this advice to the last contact address you provided._

Thanks!


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

sarita2 said:


> Hi
> 
> thankyou so much for replying so quickly! Are you sure I don't need to be in Aus? It says on the immi website
> 
> ...



Most likely you needn't be. My immigration agent gave me the option of applying for the 485 when I applied for my 885 this december, so that I'd be able to travel in and out of Australia.

But I am not on a 485, from student -> 885. So lets see how it goes.


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well you certainly can't travel on a BVA so for the 300 or so bucks it certainly makes sense to apply for the 485, given you don't know how long you'll be waiting for the 885, plus trying to get work on a bridging visa sucks. But if you're just intending to leave the country for a short period of time it doesn't necessarily mean that it's ok to be outside of the country when the decision comes. I applied on my own so don't have an agent to ask these questions. Hey maybe you'll even get the 885 before the 485!


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

sarita2 said:


> Well you certainly can't travel on a BVA so for the 300 or so bucks it certainly makes sense to apply for the 485, given you don't know how long you'll be waiting for the 885, plus trying to get work on a bridging visa sucks. But if you're just intending to leave the country for a short period of time it doesn't necessarily mean that it's ok to be outside of the country when the decision comes. I applied on my own so don't have an agent to ask these questions. Hey maybe you'll even get the 885 before the 485!


Well this is the only scenario that I had to ask my agent. Otherwise I did the rest on my own as well.
And I got a job while on my student visa itself - so no fuss about it, and you can get a BVB if you have a BVA, so that wouldn't hamper travel plans. And since I have all documents in place didn't have to apply for a 485 as a safety net.

I have had colleagues who have got the 885 pretty quick. Couple of weeks - 2 months. Having a 485 won't necessarily mean that the 885 will be processed quicker, it is put in so it can benefit students who do not have work experience to gain that extra 5pts.


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

It's so nice though not having to apply for a BVB! I feel so much happier not being on a bridging visa, it's just not a nice feeling. I've tended to change jobs a couple of times a year. Wow couple of weeks? Sounds like I might hopefully be getting it a lot quicker than I thought. Don't want to get my hopes up too much but 2013 could be my year! Well we both applied in December so that's nice. It really is so nice being able to talk to people in the same position as my friends are pretty much all Aussie.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

sarita2 said:


> It's so nice though not having to apply for a BVB! I feel so much happier not being on a bridging visa, it's just not a nice feeling. I've tended to change jobs a couple of times a year. Wow couple of weeks? Sounds like I might hopefully be getting it a lot quicker than I thought. Don't want to get my hopes up too much but 2013 could be my year! Well we both applied in December so that's nice. It really is so nice being able to talk to people in the same position as my friends are pretty much all Aussie.


BVB is valid for 1year @ $125


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh really? That's better than I thought. Well for me the 485 helped me to get all the parts of my application in such as getting my skills assessment which would not have been ready by the time my student visa expired in March.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

sarita2 said:


> Oh really? That's better than I thought. Well for me the 485 helped me to get all the parts of my application in such as getting my skills assessment which would not have been ready by the time my student visa expired in March.


Currently it might well be the case that a 485 takes longer than an 885 to be completely processed; when I lodged my 885, I got a CO in 5 weeks. My classmate got a CO for the 485 some 8 months after lodgement.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

All the very best for speedy grant !!! i hope you get in matter of weeks !!!

I am one of those applicants who are waiting for past 8+ months now... 




sarita2 said:


> Wow couple of weeks? Sounds like I might hopefully be getting it a lot quicker than I thought. Don't want to get my hopes up too much but 2013 could be my year!


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

twister292 said:


> Currently it might well be the case that a 485 takes longer than an 885 to be completely processed; when I lodged my 885, I got a CO in 5 weeks. My classmate got a CO for the 485 some 8 months after lodgement.


Yep that's what it's sounding like and what I'm hoping. I got a CO about 8 months after lodging my 485 too. But I see you and tara.jatt have been waiting a long time since getting a CO. Do you two know why? Have they requested more documents or are you just waiting? Hoping you get yours soon!


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

sarita2 said:


> Yep that's what it's sounding like and what I'm hoping. I got a CO about 8 months after lodging my 485 too. But I see you and tara.jatt have been waiting a long time since getting a CO. Do you two know why? Have they requested more documents or are you just waiting? Hoping you get yours soon!


My case was referred for external security assessment which can take quite a while...it only concluded recently, so hopefully I'll be getting movement in my file in the coming days...


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

twister292 said:


> My case was referred for external security assessment which can take quite a while...it only concluded recently, so hopefully I'll be getting movement in my file in the coming days...


This might be a stupid question, but is that because you're from Pakistan which I understand is considered a "high risk" country?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

sarita2 said:


> This might be a stupid question, but is that because you're from Pakistan which I understand is considered a "high risk" country?


I cant really put a finger on the specific reason...it's something they decide based on their internal, undisclosed criteria.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

My CO haven't requested any documents from me, in fact never contacted me. i am just waiting. Last time i checked with immi , they told me my case officer havent started working on my case and i should wait, thats the only option i have.



sarita2 said:


> Yep that's what it's sounding like and what I'm hoping. I got a CO about 8 months after lodging my 485 too. But I see you and tara.jatt have been waiting a long time since getting a CO. Do you two know why? Have they requested more documents or are you just waiting? Hoping you get yours soon!


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> My CO haven't requested any documents from me, in fact never contacted me. i am just waiting. Last time i checked with immi , they told me my case officer havent started working on my case and i should wait, thats the only option i have.


Oh what?! Sorry I misunderstood but seriously.. over 8 months without even getting a CO? When they are saying 12 weeks at the moment? Sorry to hear that


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

My CO was initially allocated to me in Jan-2012...I had front-loaded all the docs, and she asked for a clarification in Form-80 shortly after my file was allocated to her...

Then in July she asked for a copy of my previous passport and some more information...

I called DIAC recently and they said my CO was reviewing my file again and should be getting back to me with more information soon...

Tara, what is your occupation?


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

twister292 said:


> My CO was initially allocated to me in Jan-2012...I had front-loaded all the docs, and she asked for a clarification in Form-80 shortly after my file was allocated to her...
> 
> Then in July she asked for a copy of my previous passport and some more information...
> 
> ...



Do you mind me asking what in particular she asked about? 

As I have just left the country I think I should message them to let them know. I mean obviously they can tell that but I think I should say it too. I'm really not sure how long I'll be overseas for though.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

sarita2 said:


> Do you mind me asking what in particular she asked about?
> 
> As I have just left the country I think I should message them to let them know. I mean obviously they can tell that but I think I should say it too. I'm really not sure how long I'll be overseas for though.


I havent left AU since I applied.

My CO initially asked me clarification regarding a past address (I had lived in several different rooms within the same residential block over a period of a few years, and she wasn't particularly clear about the way the address was written).

The next information request she put forward was in July, when she asked for a copy of my old passport, and some clarification regarding where I had stayed during my last overseas visit, which I promptly provided.

Other than that, as I mentioned before, I had front-loaded everything, so my only contact is me following up every 4 weeks or so regarding the what's where of my application.

From Late Jan onwards I've been consistently told that my application was undergoing "external checks" or "routine processing and verification checks"...

In August, I got to speak to my CO and her team leader, who then said that the "external checks" were outside of DIAC's jurisdiction once initiated, and they need to wait for the outcome to be delivered to them before my file would progress beyond that point.

Last week I was told by client service that my CO has been reviewing my file again and she will be getting back to me soon.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I have a CO assigned to my case, what I am saying is that he/she never contacted me till date. Whenever I call immigration, i always gets this standard reply that my CO havent looked into my case yet, so please wait. 



sarita2 said:


> Oh what?! Sorry I misunderstood but seriously.. over 8 months without even getting a CO? When they are saying 12 weeks at the moment? Sorry to hear that


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Analyst Programmer. 



twister292 said:


> Tara, what is your occupation?


Its good that atleast you know what is going on. Call center people never let me talk to my CO, they are saying that CO needs to contact you first before we can transfer your call to them. I also front-loaded everything and I am clueless about what is going on, whether they have ever looked at my file or if there is any external process going on my application.


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> I have a CO assigned to my case, what I am saying is that he/she never contacted me till date. Whenever I call immigration, i always gets this standard reply that my CO havent looked into my case yet, so please wait.


OK, so they've assigned a CO but they haven't done anything? That sounds really odd! I thought they were supposed to contact you as soon as you were assigned a CO just to touch base. What's the point of assigning one if they're not going to do anything? It seems really bizarre to me that some people get their visas granted within a couple of months and you haven't heard anything. The typical insanity of Australian bureaucracy!


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Exactly my sentiments right now !!!



sarita2 said:


> It seems really bizarre to me that some people get their visas granted within a couple of months and you haven't heard anything. The typical insanity of Australian bureaucracy!


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

sarita2 said:


> OK, so they've assigned a CO but they haven't done anything? That sounds really odd! I thought they were supposed to contact you as soon as you were assigned a CO just to touch base. What's the point of assigning one if they're not going to do anything? It seems really bizarre to me that some people get their visas granted within a couple of months and you haven't heard anything. The typical insanity of Australian bureaucracy!


The CO only contacts you if they have any particular reason for doing so, most often them needing more information and/or documentation. They dont introduce themselves or exchange pleasantries with applicants, and if they have all the documentation needed upfront, they wont contact you.

It's not unusual for some applicants to have the grant letter as the only correspondence they have with the CO if any. 

My contact with my CO has been predominantly initiated by me periodically checking on what's where and whether I need to add anything to facilitate them. She herself has only contacted on 2 occasions where she needed information.

Moreover, the security assessments are beyond DIAC's control. They don't decide who undergoes the security assessment, and what the assessment actually entails. The only common factor across most security assessments visible to applicants is that if initiated, most of them are somewhat drawn out.


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

twister292 said:


> The CO only contacts you if they have any particular reason for doing so, most often them needing more information and/or documentation. They dont introduce themselves or exchange pleasantries with applicants, and if they have all the documentation needed upfront, they wont contact you.
> 
> It's not unusual for some applicants to have the grant letter as the only correspondence they have with the CO if any.
> 
> ...


Ok. Well I am still (until someone can tell me otherwise) thinking I'll need to be in the country at the time the visa's granted and it says on the website that the CO will contact you if your visa is nearing a decision so I guess I'll just have to wait and see..


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> You are right, you need to be in Australia in order to get your visa. If you Google about it there are few cases when applicants were not in Australia at the time of decision, so they got a pre approval letter, with that they applied for Australian Visa, traveled there and got their 885 PR. I am also not in Australia at the moment, but i have 485 for 18 months and hoping if i can get approval before that expires. i think you are also in same boat.


Thankyou so much for that! I did try searching for info online which is actually how I came across this site, but I didn't find what you found so I'll have to have another look. Yes it does sound like we're in the same boat!


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all,

My bro was on 485 which would be expiring on 19/02/13 and lodged his 885 application in Jan. 2012 & got bridging visa. He has not yet been contacted by CO. He got married in Oct. 12 and his wife is currently in aus on 485 (subsequent entrant till 19/02/13) visa. Now my bro wants to include his wife in 885. 

Can he add her in 885 application by submitting change of circumstances form? if yes, in that case would she also get the bridging visa or she will have to apply for that?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Was your brother's wife present in Australia at the time your brother filed his 885 application? If yes then he might be able to include her in application. 



matchless said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My bro was on 485 which would be expiring on 19/02/13 and lodged his 885 application in Jan. 2012 & got bridging visa. He has not yet been contacted by CO. He got married in Oct. 12 and his wife is currently in aus on 485 (subsequent entrant till 19/02/13) visa. Now my bro wants to include his wife in 885.
> 
> Can he add her in 885 application by submitting change of circumstances form? if yes, in that case would she also get the bridging visa or she will have to apply for that?


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

tara.jatt said:


> Was your brother's wife present in Australia at the time your brother filed his 885 application? If yes then he might be able to include her in application.


No, she wasn't. But she is currently in aus on 485 visa


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Then I'm afraid he can not include her on application since this is an onshore application so applicants have to be in Australia at the time of lodgement, That's what I've been told by immigration call center, but still your brother need to fill change of circumstance form since its mandatory. Check with your CO to make sure. 



matchless said:


> No, she wasn't. But she is currently in aus on 485 visa


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

My Visa has been granted today (10-Jan-13)


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

twister292 said:


> My Visa has been granted today (10-Jan-13)


CONGRATULATIONS!! You must be sooo happy! Party time!


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Many Congrats Bro !!! Balle Balle Balle !!!



twister292 said:


> My Visa has been granted today (10-Jan-13)


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

tara.jatt said:


> Many Congrats Bro !!! Balle Balle Balle !!!





sarita2 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!! You must be sooo happy! Party time!



Thanks Sarita and Tara!


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Got an email from my case officer today 


_This email is in relation to your Skilled (Residence) subclass 885 (Skilled – Independent) visa which was lodged electronically on 17 December 2102.



One of the conditions for a grant of an 885 visa is that the applicant must be in Australia. Department records indicate you departed Australia on 18 December 2012. Please provide an approximate date of return to Australia.



Please be advised that you have 28 days to respond to this email. Failure to respond could result in an adverse decision for your application.



Please contact me if you have any questions regarding this issue._


Hoping this means I'll get it when I return? Meaning I have to return pretty quickly? I must say I hadn't expected to hear from them this quickly.. I'm very excited right now but don't want to get my hopes up too much in case it doesn't mean I'll get it soon.. Any thoughts very much appreciated


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

sarita2 said:


> Got an email from my case officer today
> 
> 
> _This email is in relation to your Skilled (Residence) subclass 885 (Skilled – Independent) visa which was lodged electronically on 17 December 2102.
> ...


Probably you might get it soon, don't have an idea though. Good luck 
Just curious, if you check the status on the DIAC website, what does it say?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

That is a good news, get back asap, I think they will grant once you are there. All the very Best !!!



sarita2 said:


> Got an email from my case officer today
> 
> 
> _This email is in relation to your Skilled (Residence) subclass 885 (Skilled – Independent) visa which was lodged electronically on 17 December 2102.
> ...


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

furionprophet said:


> Probably you might get it soon, don't have an idea though. Good luck
> Just curious, if you check the status on the DIAC website, what does it say?


Thanks  It says Application being processed further on the website


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> That is a good news, get back asap, I think they will grant once you are there. All the very Best !!!


Thanks!! I hope so! Now need to get back!


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I am also eagerly waiting for this kind of email , but my CO is sleeping since then .....



sarita2 said:


> Thanks!! I hope so! Now need to get back!


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

sarita2 said:


> Thanks  It says Application being processed further on the website


Nice  when I had this kind of statuses on my previous visa applications, got it in 1-2 days. Get to Aus soon, looks like you are on the verge of getting it!!

Cheers!


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

My experience is completely opposite, My status is ABPF since June... Still waiting ... 



furionprophet said:


> Nice  when I had this kind of statuses on my previous visa applications, got it in 1-2 days. Get to Aus soon, looks like you are on the verge of getting it!!
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

*Evidence of Job Offer*

Hi,

I was just wondering if this might help.

Would it be nice if I provide evidence of my Job Offer along with my 885?


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> My experience is completely opposite, My status is ABPF since June... Still waiting ...


Hmmm  Why do they make people wait so long.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I dont think it matters, I send them proof that I am currently working at the time of submitting application, it seems that was of no use as i am still waiting for my approval. 



furionprophet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just wondering if this might help.
> 
> Would it be nice if I provide evidence of my Job Offer along with my 885?


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> I dont think it matters, I send them proof that I am currently working at the time of submitting application, it seems that was of no use as i am still waiting for my approval.


I mean, are you working in AUS. or in the States as per your profile?

Because I checked this link:
Skilled – Transitional – Independent (Residence) Visa (Subclass 885)

I understand it is for the people with transitional arrangements and I don't fall under that category. I got the job offer very recently and while on my student visa itself.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I was working in Australia at that time, and was on that job for almost 3 years, right now I am working in USA. 

I can not find any information in the link you posted where it says something about if you provide a job offer, your application will be processed quickly ?



furionprophet said:


> I mean, are you working in AUS. or in the States as per your profile?
> 
> Because I checked this link:
> Skilled – Transitional – Independent (Residence) Visa (Subclass 885)
> ...


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> I was working in Australia at that time, and was on that job for almost 3 years, right now I am working in USA.
> 
> I can not find any information in the link you posted where it says something about if you provide a job offer, your application will be processed quickly ?


Doesn't state anything about being expedited, but an extra 20 points for the transitional guys!

The reason I asked is: at the end of day, the Government earns from the tax amount. So, would be in any good light, if I attach it or does it do any harm that I have a full time offer while on a student visa.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Not Sure, I got extra points, but no help it seems. 

I am starting to feel that I should have applied for offshore 189/190 as well in June last year. they are being approved within no time as compared to my 885 application. 



furionprophet said:


> Doesn't state anything about being expedited, but an extra 20 points for the transitional guys!
> 
> The reason I asked is: at the end of day, the Government earns from the tax amount. So, would be in any good light, if I attach it or does it do any harm that I have a full time offer while on a student visa.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi,

I received an email from the case officer today as well.
Asked me for one additional document to provide which I will be doing at the moment. Guess they are picking up applications fast. Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## inaustralia (Aug 17, 2012)

To Sarita: This means that your file has been assessed and is in pending decision stage right now. In other words, decision has been taken unofficially but to make it official, you need to return to Oz within 28 days and need to inform DIAC about it on return. The decision will be e-mailed to you immediately on your return. I wish you a very best for the positive decision.


----------



## inaustralia (Aug 17, 2012)

inaustralia said:


> This means that your file has been assessed and is in pending decision stage right now. In other words, decision has been taken unofficially but to make it official, you need to return to Oz within 28 days and need to inform DIAC about it on return. The decision will be e-mailed to you immediately on your return. I wish you a very best for the positive decision.


This is for Sarita


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Do you know which team assigned for your case? Can you share your timeline as well?




furionprophet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received an email from the case officer today as well.
> Asked me for one additional document to provide which I will be doing at the moment. Guess they are picking up applications fast. Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Do you know which team assigned for your case? Can you share your timeline as well?


T.34 and arggh, I had my timeline in the signature earlier :/ 
Anyways, its been exactly 1 month as of today since I lodged.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

All I got to know from my last call to immi was that my case officer is also in T34, but i am yet to receive any kind of information. 

Also, did your online status changed to include something for today? 



furionprophet said:


> T.34 and arggh, I had my timeline in the signature earlier :/
> Anyways, its been exactly 1 month today since I lodged.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> All I got to know from my last call to immi was that my case officer is also in T34, but i am yet to receive any kind of information.
> 
> Also, did your online status changed to include something for today?


Has your case office contacted you anytime since you lodged?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

No man, Never... last time i called, operator told me that my case officer left and my application was assigned to some new CO, and that they cant let me talk to my CO till they contact me first. 



furionprophet said:


> Has your case office contacted you anytime since you lodged?


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

sarita2 said:


> Thanks!! I hope so! Now need to get back!


Hi,

Which team has been assigned to your case?


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> No man, Never... last time i called, operator told me that my case officer left and my application was assigned to some new CO, and that they cant let me talk to my CO till they contact me first.


Was it lodged electronically or paper based? 
Have you tried any of these?

The department remains committed to ensuring that all clients, both in Australia and overseas,
receive not only fair and reasonable treatment, but also an efficient standard of service that is
sensitive to each client's needs.
To provide a compliment, complaint or suggestion you can:
● telephone the Global Feedback Unit on 13 31 77 during business hours
● complete a feedback form online at Department of Immigration & Citizenship
● write to the Manager, Global Feedback Unit, Reply Paid 241, Melbourne Vic 3001 Australia
● contact us directly through any of our offices.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> All I got to know from my last call to immi was that my case officer is also in T34, but i am yet to receive any kind of information.
> 
> Also, did your online status changed to include something for today?


Sorry missed the 2nd point:
Yes, ABFP, bridging visa granted and email sent to you.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

furionprophet said:


> Sorry missed the 2nd point:
> Yes, ABFP, bridging visa granted and email sent to you.


lol I liked your name "furionprophet"  very much hehe, some stunning hillarious name - compliments haha 

Cheers


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Furionprophet- hope so, well it does sound like they're close to a decision. Hope it's a positive one! I don't think a job offer will help as the MODL doesn't apply any more. And as Tara says, I don't think more points speeds it up for 885 anyway. My team is 31.

Inaustralia: Thanks so much 

Thanks everyone who has given advice and support. Much appreciated. I'm very grateful for this forum and this thread in particular. Wishing all who are waiting a swift and positive decision.


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

sarita2 said:


> Furionprophet- hope so, well it does sound like they're close to a decision. Hope it's a positive one! I don't think a job offer will help as the MODL doesn't apply any more. And as Tara says, I don't think more points speeds it up for 885 anyway. My team is 31.
> 
> Inaustralia: Thanks so much
> 
> Thanks everyone who has given advice and support. Much appreciated. I'm very grateful for this forum and this thread in particular. Wishing all who are waiting a swift and positive decision.


Sarita,
Are you in Australia. Did you get your Grant yet..Still in UK?
Congrats in advance.


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kart1980 said:


> Sarita,
> Are you in Australia. Did you get your Grant yet..Still in UK?
> Congrats in advance.


Not back yet.. Thanks but don't jinx me lol! Maybe the answer will be no...


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Back on the 7th Feb, booked today!


----------



## Rosie_dhanjjal (Jan 24, 2013)

*Waiting*

Hi everyone....

I just want to know about this 885 visa. My details are as follows:

15/10/2012 Application received - processing commenced 
15/10/2012 Application fee received Message
29/10/2012 Application being processed further

Since then i have been waiting for someone to contact me but not any reply. Its been more than 12 weeks of allocation time. Any suggestions????? Quick reply will be highly appreciated...


Thanks

Gurpreet


----------



## ozliker (Jun 21, 2012)

Rosie_dhanjjal said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> I just want to know about this 885 visa. My details are as follows:
> 
> ...



Hi Gurpreet,

Have you received any email from the department, Except for the acknowledgement? In other words, From this "29/10/2012 Application being processed further" did they request any document or just wanted to inform you of the receipt of your application. Hopefully you will get a reply very soon.


----------



## Rosie_dhanjjal (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi there

Thanks for your reply. No I haven't received anything from department. Even all of my documents display as required in the online status. I don't know what's going on. Very worried though.

Regards


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

If you're very worried maybe it's worth contacting DIAC? There's a page you can send queries off to if you have applied but not been allocated a CO


----------



## Rosie_dhanjjal (Jan 24, 2013)

I have got agent and he had already called department about the delay. He has asked me nor to call them now and wait.


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Rosie_dhanjjal said:


> I have got agent and he had already called department about the delay. He has asked me nor to call them now and wait.


Ok well at least you know then you haven't missed a request for further documents.. that would be bad as you have to reply within a certain time frame. I know it's easy for me to say but I think it's best to try not to worry too much. Some applications take a while. It hasn't been so much longer than the 12 weeks that I think you should be too worried. But I know it's horrible waiting. Even though my application is soon to be finalised I won't be totally happy until/unless I get the grant letter.


----------



## Rosie_dhanjjal (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank u so much. You won't blv but I feel much better talking to u.


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

That's great. This forum has helped me a lot since I came across it about a month ago, especially this thread. We're all in this together.


----------



## Rosie_dhanjjal (Jan 24, 2013)

Not any update even today.......


----------



## ozliker (Jun 21, 2012)

Rosie_dhanjjal said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks for your reply. No I haven't received anything from department. Even all of my documents display as required in the online status. I don't know what's going on. Very worried though.
> 
> Regards


Hi Gurpreet,

There is nothing to worry about, I think sometimes this could happen to some applicants. Just wait for couple of days; hopefully you will get a reply soon.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

dont worry and keep calm, I'm waiting for 8 months (if it helps you feel better  )



Rosie_dhanjjal said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> I just want to know about this 885 visa. My details are as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

sarita2 said:


> If you're very worried maybe it's worth contacting DIAC? There's a page you can send queries off to if you have applied but not been allocated a CO


@Rosie_dhanjjal
I think the status is changed to ABPF only after a CO is assigned as per my knowledge...


----------



## Rosie_dhanjjal (Jan 24, 2013)

But if I hv a case officer then why I hv not been contacted yet. Its more than 12 weeks time.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

Rosie_dhanjjal said:


> But if I hv a case officer then why I hv not been contacted yet. Its more than 12 weeks time.


When my application status read ABPF, the case officer contacted me - asking for a document.

The status only moves from - processing commenced to ABPF(this is what the 12 weeks is for - allocation) if your file has been opened and for that, a CO needs to be assigned.

Can't say about the delay..all internal. The decision process is not 12 weeks.


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have been assigned a new CO. He asked me not only to tell him when I'm back in Australia but also to submit Q45 of Form 80 again. At first I thought it might be because the details have changed since I left the country but I resent it to him and now he has asked me to account for a time period which I've already told him about, apart from one month during which time I was in the UK. This was in 2004. Now I'm getting pretty anxious because I don't know what the issue is with the period. I was traveling around South America at the time and I'm wondering if they have some kind of issue with that, not that it was the only time I did so. I have also just remembered that I went to Spain at some point but I have no idea of the dates as I didn't get a stamp in my passport. But I think I may have told them I went to Spain when I made my 485 application. I wonder if they are comparing the two forms? I hate this, the first CO didn't ask about this, just said to let him know when I'm back in the country to finalise the application.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

When did this happen? - the new CO assigned to you and the email? After you landed in Australia (7th)?
Why don't they finish off with a single CO seeing through a case. Ugh!


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

furionprophet said:


> When did this happen? - the new CO assigned to you and the email? After you landed in Australia (7th)?
> Why don't they finish off with a single CO seeing through a case. Ugh!


I have no idea why. The new CO emailed me on about the 3rd telling me to inform him when I arrived back and at the same time to send him the Q45. I sent it to him when I arrived yesterday. He emailed me back yesterday asking me about the specific dates. I'm sure the old CO would not have done that. I just wish I had some idea what the issue is. 

Do you think I should email him again to say that I have just remembered that I also went to Spain in that time though I'm unsure of dates (although I gave dates when I applied for my 485- I made them up)?

Could they possibly reject me for missing out one country?


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

The won't reject for missing out on a country, if it is a relatively short term, but nevertheless you can always send him an email again regd. Spain and try to give approx. dates.


----------



## Shihabnsu (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

Since everyone is talking about 885 visa, I also have some worries and queries to share.

23rd December 2012: I have applied for 885 visa.
17th January 2013: Left Australia for holiday back home.
18th January 2013: Got mail from CO for medical and PCC (Uploaded and mailed PCC on that day).
25th January 2013: Talked to CO and did my medical outside Australia (as per her advice).
31st January 2013: Status shows medical referred.

After that no more update. I have read in this forum that generally it takes 3-5 days for medicals to be finalized but nothing like that for me.

Can anyone please tell, what's going on and how long more it will take for any response from the CO? Does being outside Australia, affect the processing of 885 visa??

Please, help me and answer my queries. 

Thanks


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

There have been instances where you get a pre-grant notification when you are outside Australia, and you only get the final approval when you get back in.

I don't think you should be concerned at the moment, I have been waiting for the 28-day time period to get over after uploading the additional documents requested (which is Monday).

Suggest you wait for the 28-day period(give it another 3-4 days) and then ask for an update from the CO.


----------



## Shihabnsu (Sep 5, 2012)

furionprophet said:


> There have been instances where you get a pre-grant notification when you are outside Australia, and you only get the final approval when you get back in.
> 
> I don't think you should be concerned at the moment, I have been waiting for the 28-day time period to get over after uploading the additional documents requested (which is Monday).
> 
> Suggest you wait for the 28-day period(give it another 3-4 days) and then ask for an update from the CO.


Thanks for sharing your experience. Hopefully things will be fine soon.


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Visa granted today!  Thankyou so much to everyone who has given me advice and support over the last couple of months. Best wishes to everyone still doing the waiting game.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

furionprophet said:


> Congratulations!!


Thankyou!


----------



## sufee (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi All,

Just joined just to get an idea if anyone has had the same experience?

I applied for skilled independent 885 under the transitional agreement back in June 2011. I uploaded all my documents the very next that I applied including my police clearance and ielts. When I check the status online it still says documents required.

There is no updates and it doesnt look like I'll be getting any good news anytime soon so just wanted to see if anyone else is in the same boat and if they have any new info.

If i have posted this in the wrong thread, I apologise!

Thanks

Sufee


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

*Visa Granted!!*

 Yay...ty all


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

sufee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just joined just to get an idea if anyone has had the same experience?
> 
> ...


tara.jatt should be able to help you. She's in the same boat as yours I suppose.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

---


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Status update, finally I got an email from CO requesting medicals for my spouse and itinerary for coming back to Australia.


----------



## Indian22 (Apr 14, 2013)

furionprophet said:


> tara.jatt should be able to help you. She's in the same boat as yours I suppose.


Hi sufee
I am in the same condition I have applied mine in June 2011 n still waiting.
if anyone know how long to get approved pls help
Thx all


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

June 2011 is really long long time. Call them and request to speak to CO. I applied in June 2012 and just got contacted by CO in March.



Indian22 said:


> Hi sufee
> I am in the same condition I have applied mine in June 2011 n still waiting.
> if anyone know how long to get approved pls help
> Thx all


----------



## Indian22 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Tara
First of all thanks for reply.
But my 885 was under old 120 points scheme.
If I speak to immigration office regarding my case 
Wt will happen I mean can they do allocate CO or not
Thanks again


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Its their call, but you can request an update. 2 years without CO is a long time. 



Indian22 said:


> Hi Tara
> First of all thanks for reply.
> But my 885 was under old 120 points scheme.
> If I speak to immigration office regarding my case
> ...


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Balle Balle Balle.... Chakk te Fatte, Jatt di PR approve ho gi..... Burrrrrrraaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh .......

Finally my struggle with DIAC is over and I am a PR .... Was with this thread from its beginning, saw people coming and got their grants within few months and leaving this thread, while me patiently waiting for a decision. At last I also got the grant. 

I actually got to talk to my CO and she said it was an awfully long processing time for me, but assured me quick processing and hola.... got grant within 2 weeks....


----------



## Aussiestace (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi guys. I'm wondering if you can help me at all. I'm after some information regarding the visa 885.

I am currently in Australia on a working holiday visa and would like to stay, I have a bachelor degree and am 29 years old from the UK, with English being my first language it seems I have the 65 points required for this visa. Is it as simple as that? Does my degree have to be one associated with a skill on the Australia's shortage list. My degree is sports biochemistry but have never had a job associated with it before.

It says in the website that they are not accepting anymore applicants at this time, is this normal or should I be worried? Has it something to do with the financial year ending? I've tried calling them but I am on hold for an hour at a time and end up giving up.

Am I a candidate for this visa?


----------



## shariq001 (Apr 27, 2012)

*885 Application long delays from Pakistan only or others r same??*

HI everyone,
Congratz to all those members, who have now been granted their visas. 

My case is almost same as anyone waiting for their case to be decided. As I am from Pakistan, so there are considerably long delays.

I have lodged an 885 application on 28th May 2012, and CO allocated on 13/7/12. Pretty impresive there .... provided all documents were there so only form 80 was asked in the first email, which was provided within a week, and then complete silence till.... 11/12/12..

CO asked completed form 80 and specifically mentioned for security checks + Wife's passport and marriage cert. and other supporting docs. (but wife isnt there on application). well I was quick this time and submitted his request same day.

Since then, I haven't heard any single thing from my CO. I have emailed them, but no response.. seems like no one at home .....

I just wanna grab comments from the people of same origin, if they had any progress on their cases.. and success stories.. if they have been able to get it.. and how did it work for them. 

Last time, I called DIAC and asked about my case as my CO is not responding.. the reply was.... As CO is waiting for the security clearance (by THIRD PARTY).. and this might take upto 12 months...


----------

